# Pineapple!!!



## Janeybear8 (Oct 8, 2009)

Help - going   crazy now! I happened to eat fresh pineapple during ET week - had no idea it might not be a good idea and have just had a BFN confirmed. Could this really be the reason? So sad if so!
Janey


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello Janeybear8,

I am sorry you had a unsuccessful cycle  . I too ate pineapple in small quantities during 2WW  (first week)  not realizing it was pineapple juice that we are supposed to take. I too asked the same question and there was a lovely lady who PM me saying she too ate pineapple but got a BFP and that kept me sane during the second week. I got a BFP amidst eating pineapple in my 1st WW, not sure whether this answers your question.

MsAsian


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Eating a small amount of pineapple during your 2ww would *not* have caused you to have BFN. Whilst it's not advisable to eat too much fresh pineapple and bromelain (which is the enzyme in fresh pineapple) is contraindicated during pregnancy, you would have to eat an awful lot for it to have caused a BFN.

I know it's hard hun, getting a BFN is heartbreaking and we always want answers and explainations when this happens but please don't beat yourself up that you may have caused it by eating a little bit of pineapple. Sadly there could be any number of reasons why the IVF wasn't successful this time, unfortunately there are no guarantees with IVF 

So please, don't worry yourself about it as whilst I may not be medically qualified, I hope I can reassure you that you didn't cause a BFN by having pineapple.

Take care
Natasha


----------

